# Water slide decals...finger nail ones!!!!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone,

Hey I thought you might like to use this idea!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230191384640&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=013

I also bought some custom decals from this seller. I put my own pics up and then this seller makes 20 of each one for me. Told them they were going to be used for slot cars and then they asked me how wide and tall I wanted mine to be made. I said 3/8" wide and to let the tall just go the way it works out. If these come out nice...gonna get more!!!

As soon as these come in the mail and I get to try them out...will post pics of what they look like and let you know if the quality is good.

I hope this works out as I would like to have some Iron Crosses ordered up in different colors with Red as a For sure color!

Also if this works and anyone else orders from this seller can you post your pics here (only if you want to share) so that maybe others could use those pics.

I will post pics up of the ones I order on this thread and rate them as to how I feel they stand up for quality. The skulls they offer look great...I ordered a bunch of them.

Just wait though as first I want to do a quality control and see what these are going to look like in "Real Life". 

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

These 3 I ordered above.....




























These 3 and more will get ordered after I see how the first ones quality looks.

When they get here will show actual pics of what they look like and what I think.

Bob...zilla


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol maybe you should change your sig to 

b (o)(o) b...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!!

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait for your review Bob. Dave


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lost of pics of decals...lots of them!*



roadrner said:


> Can't wait for your review Bob. Dave


Well thanks for waiting. I did these Die-Cast cars up for Amy the decal lady and still need to do up 5 more Betty Boop ones. I traded her a car for each of the Pool Ball decal sheets and this is what I came up with.

Now just to remind you Every thing white is clear...well not always. Usually the white is clear but, she also sent me some printed on white backed paper. So when you trim the decals any outside edge will be white and looks kinda funny if you ask me. Well you be the judge but, on some of these I wish they would have been clear instead and just put them on white colors.

You can also see on the last Patriots car how the clear shows the silver on the white part of the decals now. Kinda looks cool. Learned a lot from doing these cars up. Amy sent me most of these decals and had to work with what she gave me. You just need to think about what & how you want these made up before you order them. Hey who else do you know that will special order any decal that you can send an image to. The Internet is full of Free images!!! :woohoo: 
































































More on next post, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey don't these front rims on the Harley flamed Roadster look like good donors for the Specialty Dragster cars? Hmmmmmm

The detail is really nice on these decals and I am going to order some more. Anyone that has or does order these...can you post here and give a honest opinion of what you think of them. I like them a lot...just have to think of the whole white issue. Normally she will print them on clear but, if you ask she will print them on white backed paper...if that is what you want...and that works great if you are putting your decals over white.

I had no choice here...what Amy gave me is what I got...it worked out well I think but, would have liked a few on clear instead of white.

The rear skull decals on the Hearst are not Amys....the white Pactra stripe was added to make the I love Jesus and cross with graphics decals work right....these should have been done in clear along with the front Panthers decal on the Blue and White Nova.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I will post more pics of Amys decals on slot cars here soon. Won't post up the Betty Boop cars unless someone ask. lol

The flames were already a Tampo on this Silver Hot rod and not decals. That would have been amazing huh? Flames should work great though for Amys Decals.  










On the NY Yankees door decal on this London Taxi, I was able to carefully trim around evenly and make the white border look like it was supposed to be there because it was round.

All of these the decals have been sealed with Future using a small fine brush application.

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> lol maybe you should change your sig to
> 
> b (o)(o) b...zilla


Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Have any Cool Images ...share them Please!*

Here are a few images to spark your brain.....feel free to use any of these as I will be soon also.


























































I mocked up the Black Hooters Iron Cross (on the top of this page) to get these in different colors on my art program. You can't really read the Hooters in gray on the black when shrunk down...still looks good as a black one though but, will post up one without Hooters on it soon. The 2008 Bob...zilla one came out real nice! $5.00 for 20 decals. 

Bill Hall had a good Idea Yesterday while we were talking. He suggested that I work with Amy and get a decal sheet with a bunch of different decals on it. After Amy gets all of her cars and the Christmas rush is over I will see what I can come up with so, anyone that has some images you would like to see on some decal sheet sets...post them here Please. 

Together we can make lots of cool stuff that eveyone can enjoy for a good price. I am sure that these can also be used to make some cool Custom Slot Cars for sale on Pay Bay...that is all good also. Money for more slots...yeah baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like the Rat Fink ones. I have an idea for the Iron Cross decals. follow the design of the cross all the way around the inside of the cross with silver line. maybe 2mm in from the edge.


----------

